

NBC Universal's Home Transformers copied Xcode logo? - brainless
http://hometransformers.tv/

======
uncoder0
It would appear that way.

Xcode Icon: <http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/0c/Xcode_icon.png>

------
sebandr
yep - an identical lift. I'm sure NBC lawyers will be getting a hello call
from the Apple guys soon. Though this isn't the first time NBC legal beagles
screw up - years ago they redid their logo and had a hugely expensive launch
to rebrand themselves - only to find out that a a TV station out west already
had the exact same logo - oops.

------
ansman
You can even see a tiny apple logo in the lower left corner as well as the
word Xcode in the lower right corner.

------
ecubed
Blame it on the intern...

